# Have several pigeons looking for homes as companions- Gaithersburg, MD



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

I work at a shelter that regularly takes in stray/ill/injured pigeons. We often have single and pairs of pigeons looking for homes. Most of what we get are Homers and Kings, but sometimes we will end up with some other types. Please contact me if you are looking for pigeons and are within traveling distance. Please include info about what you are looking for and what kind of housing you can provide and I can let you know who I have available, either at the shelter or in foster at my house. Many of these birds have been through some rough times and I want to be sure they are going somewhere great, so please be aware that I do check references. 

You can contact me here or at: [email protected]

Thanks! 
Kate


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Bless you for helping them and looking for great homes for them! Wish I lived closer and could help. Hopefully someone or several people will step up to adopt in your area.


----------



## hmtrout (Oct 19, 2016)

*Breeds?*

Hello there  i am about an hour and a half from your area and would love to know more about the little ones in need of homes. i have a old german owl pigeon who needs a companion desperatly.


----------



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for your interest! Do you know if your bird is a male or female?


----------



## hmtrout (Oct 19, 2016)

Our old german owl is a male


----------



## fergus_the_feral (Sep 4, 2016)

I've been looking for a companion for my (most likely) male feral pigeon. I haven't had him DNA sexed because I've had him since the end of June this year, and he hasn't laid an egg...so I'll take that, haha. He is missing half of his left wing and can't fly, so he is a house pigeon with a very large cage. If you have any confirmed female pigeons (maybe also non-fliers?), I'd be very interested!


----------



## searchforabird (Mar 12, 2018)

*Pigeons*

Hello,
I am Mariah; I live about 4 hours away from Maryland and am interested in adopting a pigeon or a dove. I love birds- pigeons especially because I grew up in a rural area and never saw them (only read about them in books) until I was about 14. I currently have a Diamond Dove and a Cockatiel; I was planning on adopting a lovebird this past Christmas but the bird became sick and died before I had gone up to get it. Left me with a little bird-shaped hole in my heart, and so I am looking for a new friend. I am willing to take on special needs birds as long as they can eat independently (work would interfere with feeding otherwise). I am 20 years old and I live with my grandmother who is a retired bird breeder and rescuer. 

I would like a tamer/younger bird if they are available. Like I said, I am really looking for a friend; a bird I could take on trips with me and hold in my arms [teil is too delicate and the dove is a craigslist rescue who is afraid of her own shadow] If you have any birds like this; I'd love to hear about them and would have no problems with making the drive. 

Thank you for your time and consideration;
Mariah


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

searchforabird said:


> Hello,
> I am Mariah; I live about 4 hours away from Maryland and am interested in adopting a pigeon or a dove. I love birds- pigeons especially because I grew up in a rural area and never saw them (only read about them in books) until I was about 14. I currently have a Diamond Dove and a Cockatiel; I was planning on adopting a lovebird this past Christmas but the bird became sick and died before I had gone up to get it. Left me with a little bird-shaped hole in my heart, and so I am looking for a new friend. I am willing to take on special needs birds as long as they can eat independently (work would interfere with feeding otherwise). I am 20 years old and I live with my grandmother who is a retired bird breeder and rescuer.
> 
> I would like a tamer/younger bird if they are available.* Like I said, I am really looking for a friend; a bird I could take on trips with me and hold in my arms* [teil is too delicate and the dove is a craigslist rescue who is afraid of her own shadow] If you have any birds like this; I'd love to hear about them and would have no problems with making the drive.
> ...


Mariah, that sounds nice, but unfortunately once they grow up, most pigeons don't like being held like that. They will, once they learn to trust you fly to your head or shoulder, or sit on your arm, but they like to come to you, rather than you picking them up. And even babies who can be very friendly when young, do grow into a more independent bird. Pigeons also don't really like to travel, so we usually suggest that people leave their pigeon at home while traveling. I would think that your cockatiel would be more the kind of bird that you are looking for. But not necessarily for traveling.


----------



## searchforabird (Mar 12, 2018)

*Reply*

Thanks for the reply. Have a nice day.


----------



## DoNoHarm (Aug 23, 2018)

*Shelter*

Hi, Katherine! Do you still work at the shelter in Gaithersburg? We're looking for a place to take a found pigeon (perhaps a Serbian Highflyer) with a green tag "TSSHC" followed by 6 numbers.


----------



## GaryK227 (Jun 20, 2019)

DoNoHarm said:


> Hi, Katherine! Do you still work at the shelter in Gaithersburg? We're looking for a place to take a found pigeon (perhaps a Serbian Highflyer) with a green tag "TSSHC" followed by 6 numbers.


Did you ever find out anything about TSSHC? I, too, found a bird with a similar tag.


----------

